# Rank your top 10 priorities for research into electronic cigarettes.



## Martin_tu

New survey out of the UK for researchers, for anyone interested. 

https://n1h101b0.optimalworkshop.com/optimalsort/km847f4f

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks.

Completed the survey.

I noticed how selfish I have become because I now have little interest in many of the topics which they put forward. After vaping for almost five years my interest is mainly centred on how vaping affects my health.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin_tu

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks. Completed the survey.
> I noticed how selfish I have become because I now have little interest in many of the topics which they put forward. After vaping for almost five years my interest is mainly centred on how vaping affects my health.



I know, right?!
Actually, being retired, I research (daily) advances in vape tech and advocacy and also post on the subject on Quora.com, (on which -for my sins- I've apparently become a top writer on the matter, --pity it doesn't pay squat).

The researcher seemed quite gobsmacked that we had a Forum with around nine thousand active members, (OK maybe not ALL 'active'). 

I confess I don't get on here as much as I should as I became convinced last year that it was mostly gear&juice-focused, I should lurk a little and see if things have changed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Martin_tu said:


> I know, right?!
> Actually, being retired, I research (daily) advances in vape tech and advocacy and also post on the subject on Quora.com, (on which -for my sins- I've apparently become a top writer on the matter, --pity it doesn't pay squat).
> 
> The researcher seemed quite gobsmacked that we had a Forum with around nine thousand active members, (OK maybe not ALL 'active').
> 
> I confess I don't get on here as much as I should as I became convinced last year that it was mostly gear-focused, I should lurk a little and see if things have changed.



Welcome back @Martin_tu 

We are vaping enthusiasts here on ECIGSSA! So there is plenty of talk and discussion on the latest gear and juices.

But there are several other areas like advocacy and legislation which heat up from time to time
We created the Legislation subforum not so long ago to house those topics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Martin_tu said:


> I know, right?!
> Actually, being retired, I research (daily) advances in vape tech and advocacy and also post on the subject on Quora.com, (on which -for my sins- I've apparently become a top writer on the matter, --pity it doesn't pay squat).
> 
> The researcher seemed quite gobsmacked that we had a Forum with around nine thousand active members, (OK maybe not ALL 'active').
> 
> I confess I don't get on here as much as I should as I became convinced last year that it was mostly gear-focused, I should lurk a little and see if things have changed.



I'm sure that most forum members would appreciate it if you shared your Quora.com insights with us as well. Many of us are interested in much more than hardware. If you were kind enough to duplicate your writing here I'm sure you would get a great reception.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Martin_tu

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Martin_tu
> But there are several other areas like advocacy and legislation which heat up from time to time
> We created the Legislation subforum not so long ago to house those topics.



Thank you kindly Silver, I shall.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Done , some good questions, informative .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Done and dusted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Martin_tu said:


> New survey out of the UK for researchers, for anyone interested.
> 
> https://n1h101b0.optimalworkshop.com/optimalsort/km847f4f



Just did the survey
Wow, that was quite interesting

The questions were very good.

I found it very difficult to narrow it down to the top 10 (out of 52)
I had 17 and struggled to pick 10 from my initial choice of 17
Then ordering them by importance. Not easy 

Here were my top 10:






Thanks for posting this @Martin_tu , I hope this survey leads to good follow up research and outcomes for vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Interesting options provided. Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

